
5 Line Lisp Interpreter - tosh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyfBQmvr2Hc
======
timonoko
Spoiler: Pattern-matcher, which matches 3 forms: "X", "(lambda (X) Y)" and "(X
Y)".

Visible at 55:48.

